# It's a ORANGE thing



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Thought I would try something different


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lisa, Look nice, stand out & is different..Yellow may have been better, but it's your TT & that's all matters. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I like it :wink:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I actually like it, think it's something different from the norm


----------



## Lisa-TT (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks good!! Still dunno what to do my calipers in :/ orange looks different and cool..... hmmmmmm


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> Looks good!! Still dunno what to do my calipers in :/ orange looks different and cool..... hmmmmmm


These mate








What I was saying at meet


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Lisa, Look nice, stand out & is different..Yellow may have been better, but it's your TT & that's all matters. 8)
> Hoggy.


Orange is the new black John, don't you know :wink:


----------

